# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Other >  Game - TicTacToe - VB / eVB (PocketPC)

## TheVader

I wrote this little TicTacToe game mainly just to see how Pocket PC's and VB work together. If you are planning on developing software for Pocket PC's and you don't know where to start, this could point you in the right direction.

The game has been written in eMbedded Visual Basic 3, source code included. I've also made it available in VB6 code.

(Please don't comment on the functionality of the game - I know the computer opponent isn't too smart and there may be some other flaws as well. The code is just for educational purposes on how to program on a Pocket PC.)

----------

